# لصقات كرست لتبيض الاسنان



## القمرالمضئ (18 يونيو 2012)

لصقات كرست ثري دي بروفشنال


*



*​*معلومات المنتج** 
يعطي افضل النتائج بياض
مثل عمليات الليرز



طريقة الاستخدام:
1-تستخدم خلال 20 يوم
2-تستخدم مرة واحدة باليوم لمدة نصف ساعه
3-حاول ان تكون اسنانك جافه قبل التلصيق افتح شفايفك حتى يدخل الهواءبين اسنانك ثم الصق الشريط
4-اثناء استخدام اللصقات لاتاكل او تدخن
5-لاتصلح لمن لديه اسنان تركيب اوحشوات اوفينيل
لانها ستبيض اسنانك ماعدا التركيب والمحشوة 
6-لاتناسب الاطفال اصغر من 14 سنه
7-المنتج ليس له اضرار ولايؤثر على مينا الاسنان 
بعكس الليزر والضوء
8-يمكن ان يتسبب المنتج بحساسيه مؤقته ولكنها لاتستمر
وتنتهي حال الانتهاء من استخدام اللصقات
9-قلل من شرب القهوة والشاي اثناء ايام الاستخدام
10-لاتفرش اسنانك قبل اوبعد استخدام اللصقه لمدة ساعتين
11-تمضمض بالماء بعد استخدام اللصقات لازالة الجل

سعرها 260 ريال

ولنتائج افضل يستخدم معه غسول او معجون

كرست اكسبرس خلال ساعتين - 2hour express




​معلومات المنتج 
فعاله وسريعه خلال ساعتين
اكثرمنتج تبييض يستخدم في امريكا
تظهر نتائج البياض
قوية المفعول 
ملحوظه: هذا المنتج يناسب الاشخاص اللي اسنانهم صفارها عادي 
ويستمروا في استخدامه لمدة سنه لصقه واحده كل 3 شهور 
طريقة الاستخدام
1-تستخدم خلال ساعتين وتحتوي العلبه على4 [URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=421003"]لصقات [/URL]تتستخدم كل 3 شهور
ويستمر البياض لمدة سنه او اكثر حسب استخدامك وتناولك للملونات والقهوة والشاي
2-تستخدم مرة واحده لمدة ساعتين في يوم واحد وتحصل على النتيجه الفوريه
3-يجب ان تكون الاسنان جافه قبل التلصيق
4-لاتناسب اللي مركبين اسنان اوحشوات اوفينير
-5 لانتاسب الاطفال اقل من 14 سنه
6-المنتج ليس له اضرار ولايؤثر على مينا الاسنان بعكس عمليات الليزر والضوء الاخرى
7-لاتناسب الاسنان الحساسه نهائيا
8-للحصول على نتائج افضل قلل من شرب القهوة والشاي خلال ايام الاستخدام
9-لاتفرش قبل او بعد استخدام اللصقه لمدة ساعتين
10-بعد ازالة اللصقه تمضمض بماء لازالة الجل اللاصق بالاسنان

سعرها 260 ريال

وللحصول على نتائج اقوى واسرع
وتدوم اطول
تستخدم اللصقات اكسبرس+ غسول او معجون





ثري دي جنتل روتين للأسنان الحساسة 


<A href="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=336960"><A href="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=421003">






نتائجه ممتازة في التبييض

مخصص لذوي الاسنان الحساسه
يحتوي على 28 لصقه
طريقة الاستخدام:
1- يستخدم خلال 28 يوم
2- يوضع على الاسنان لمدة 5 دقائق فقط
3-حاول ان تكون اسنانك جافه قبل التلصيق افتح شفايفك حتى يدخل الهواءبين اسنانك ثم الصق الشريط




4-اثناء استخدام اللصقات لاتاكل او تدخن
5-لاتصلح لمن لديه اسنان تركيب اوحشوات اوفينيل
لانها ستبيض اسنانك ماعدا التركيب والمحشوة 
6-لاتناسب الاطفال اصغر من 14 سنه
7-المنتج ليس له اضرار ولايؤثر على مينا الاسنان 
بعكس الليزر والضوء
8-يمكن ان يتسبب المنتج بحساسيه مؤقته ولكنها لاتستمر
وتنتهي حال الانتهاء من استخدام اللصقات

9-قلل من شرب القهوة والشاي اثناء ايام الاستخدام
10-لاتفرش اسنانك قبل اوبعد استخدام اللصقه لمدة ساعتين
11-تمضمض بالماء بعد استخدام اللصقات لازالة الجل​سعرها 220 ريال​
لصقات كرست انتنسف لتبيض الاسنان في سبع ايام









طريقة الاستخدام :


عدم تفريش الاسنان قبل او بعد وضع اللصقه بساعتين


يجب تجفيف الاسنان بالمنديل ومن ثم وضع اللصقه



تترك لمدة ساعتين 


بعد نزع اللصقه يغسل الفم بالماء لازالة الجل الزائد


تستخدم لمدة سبع ايام فقط 


سعرها 290 ريال


ولنتائج افضل يستخدم معه غسول او معجون مبيض






معجون مبيض للاسنان
المعجون الخاص باللصقات واللي توصي شركة كرست باستخدامه اثناء استعمال اللصقات

سعره 50 ريال

غسول مبيض للاسنان بالنعناع




سعره 50 ريال

التسليم يد بيد في الرياض ومكه وجده والطائف وينبع والمدينه والاحساء والخبر والدمام وتبوك
للطلب 0503793567 
حياكم الله في متجري رابطه http://www.my-semo.com​​*


----------



## القمرالمضئ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لصقات كرست لتبيض الاسنان*

لا اله الا الله


----------

